# demasiada poca difusión (concordancia)



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos:

Quería preguntarles si comparten mi impresión de que en la siguiente frase debería decirse _demasiad*o* _(en lugar de _demasiad*a* _[_poca difusión_]), dado que _demasiado _aquí tiene función de adverbio (y sería contradictorio que tuviera función de adjetivo).
La frase es de un comunicado de prensa.
_
"Todo Estado está obligado a combatir decididamente la violencia contra la mujer.  Los casos de violencia contra la mujer aún siguen teniendo *demasiada poca  difusión* entre la opinión pública."_

Este es el artículo correspondiente del DPD.


Gracias, y feliz año a todos!


----------



## falbala84

Para mí, no, ahí "demasiada" debe concordar con "difusión", que es femenino. 



> *demasiado -da*. *1.* Como adjetivo significa ‘que excede de lo necesario o conveniente’ y se antepone siempre al sustantivo, con el que debe concordar en género y número: _«Me pregunto si no habrás leído demasiadas novelas»
> 
> __Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



"Demasiado" sólo es adverbio cuando no acompaña a ningún sustantivo.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Aunque yo hubiese cometido el mismo error, Sigianga tiene toda la razón: debe ser 'demasiado', puesto que su función es adverbial y no adjetiva. 

En efecto, como su función es adverbial, puede ser sustituido por otro adverbio:

_siguen teniendo *muy *poca difusión_

Si fuese adjetiva, quedaría:

_siguen teniendo *mucha *poca difusión_

El ejemplo del DPD muestra que 'demasiado' puede ser tanto adjetivo como adverbio. Si aplicamos la técnica de sustitución tenemos:

1.- Como adjetivo:

_Tiene demasiadas malas costumbres_ -> _Tiene *muchas* malas costumbres_

2.- Como adverbio:

_Tiene demasiado malas costumbres_ -> _Tiene *muy* malas costumbres._

Saludos.


----------



## Argónida

De acuerdo con Sigianga y con Ieraclub. *Demasiado* poca.


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## falbala84

¿"Demasiado poca"? Suena horrendo...


----------



## Jellby

falbala84 said:


> ¿"Demasiado poca"? Suena horrendo...



Todo es acostumbrarse, a mí lo que me suena horrendo (aparte de contradictorio) es "demasiada poca".


----------



## Kangy

"Demasiado" es un adverbio que modifica al adjetivo "poca".
Los adverbios no tienen género 

*Demasiada poca*


----------



## Dimme

Muy buenas. Vi en un libro la frase siguiente:"Esta comida es demasiado". Mi pregunta es si es correcta la frase o es "¿Esta comida es demasiada"? Gracias.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Depende de qué se quiera decir.

La comida era demasiada. -> Había mucha cantidad de comida.
La comida era demasiado salada -> La comida tenía mucha sal, no tiene nada que ver con la cantidad de la comida.

El el contexto de la segunda frase, siempre es "demasiado", en realidad es otro tipo de palabra con otra función gramatical (cuyo nombre desconozco).

PD: Ya que estamos, pasa lo mismo con "medio".

Media naranja.
La naranja era medio amarga.


----------



## Jellby

En realidad las dos opciones pueden ser correctas. Además "demasiado" puede tener un uso más de argot para expresar algo muy bueno, excepcional.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Jellby said:


> En realidad las dos opciones pueden ser correctas. Además "demasiado" puede tener un uso más de argot para expresar algo muy bueno, excepcional.



Ajá, Jellby, entonces ¿Es correcto decir "La comida era demasiada salada"?

No es que me quiera poner pesado, digo, solamente para salir de la duda. Porque la verdad es que no tenía ni idea.


----------



## Dimme

Vale, he entendido, gracias a todos. "Esta comida es demasiada" es la frase correcta. Si queremos decir "La comida tiene demasiado vinagre" usaremos "demasiado" porque el vinagre es masculino. La comida era demasiada en el senso que era mucha, tenía que había menos cantidad de comida. ¡Perdonad mi pobre español!


----------



## Lord Delfos

Casi, pero no.

Sal es femenina. El adjetivo siempre coincide con el sustantivo. Así que, si la sal es mucha, entonces es demasiada sal. Pero "salada" no es un sustantivo, la cosa es que cuando... Creo que este artículo del DPD lo puede explicar mejor que yo http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=demasiado

En resumen, si "demasiado/a" va en masculino o femenino únicamente cuando significa "mucho" (que es un adjetivo), si no va siempre en masculino.


----------



## pejeman

Lord Delfos said:


> Ajá, Jellby, entonces ¿Es correcto decir "La comida era demasiada salada"?
> 
> No es que me quiera poner pesado, digo, solamente para salir de la duda. Porque la verdad es que no tenía ni idea.


 
Yo tampoco, pero aunque sea correcta esa expresión, suena rarísima. ¿O debería decir rarísimo? Yo estoy acostumbrado a decir y a oir: 

- *La comida está demasiado salada.*

El femenino suena normal al invertir los términos,:

- *Ya me dio sueño y sed.*

- *Es que fue demasiada comida.* (La demasía cuantitativa suena bien en femenino)

Y sin embargo la demasía cualitativa se niega a sonar bien en femenino:

- *Y demasiado picante.*

*Saludos.*


----------



## Dimme

Sal es femenina, perdonadme.  Sí, el adjetivo coincide con el sustantivo.  Cambié la sal con el vinagre.  Espero que el vinagre sea masculino.


----------



## pejeman

Dimme said:


> Sal es femenina, perdonadme. Sí, el adjetivo coincide con el sustantivo. Cambié la sal con el vinagre. Espero que el vinagre sea masculino.


 
Sí, es maculino. Comoquiera no te preocupes: tu español es infinitamente mejor que mi griego.


----------



## Mangato

Dimme said:


> Muy buenas. Vi en un libro la frase siguiente:"Esta comida es demasiado". Mi pregunta es si es correcta la frase o es "¿Esta comida es demasiada"? Gracias.


 

El quid de la cuestión reside en que *demasiado *puede utilizarse como adjetivo, o como adverbio. En el primer caso utiliza el género, masculino o femenino. Como adverbio es invariable.
En el ejemplo que propones esta comida es demasiado (advervio) algo excesivo.

Si la utilizamos como adjetivo acostumbramos a anteponerlo al sustantivo. 
Ésta, es demasiada comida. 

Saludos


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Usamos *"Esta comida es demasiado*" coloquialmente para referirnos a que está muy buena, que es el no va más."Ese coche es demasiado,  alcanza los 180 km,....
Esta comida es demasiada (=mucha catidad) Este pollo es demasiado (= mucha cantidad o coloquialmente lo dicho anteriormente)


----------



## Alma Shofner

Me parece que puede decirse de las dos formas: Esta comida es demasiada. Esta comida es demasiado. El significado es casi lo mismo. Es como en inglés decir a lot(demasiada) y too much (demasiado).
Saludos


----------



## Seles

Hola:

No sé si debo concordar en esta frase:

La interacción es demasiado (o demasiada?) larga. (no largo? no?)

gracias!

*Modificación del título. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Agró

*Demasiado larga.*

_Demasiado _es adverbio (invariable).


----------



## mantxi

Es demasiado larga.

Ahora mismo no recuerdo haber visto jamás la palabra "demasiada", aunque la RAE sí que la contempla.

Un saludo.


----------



## Agró

mantxi said:


> Es demasiado larga.
> 
> Ahora mismo no recuerdo haber visto jamás la palabra "demasiada", aunque la RAE sí que la contempla.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si funciona como adjetivo:

Hay demasiad*a* gente.
Tenemos demasiad*a* contaminación.


----------



## mantxi

Vale, ha sido un lapsus mañanero, estaba intentando poner la palabra "demasiada" delante de un adjetivo y por eso no me salía... :S


----------



## Seles

muchísimas gracias, lo entiendo!


----------



## mamamaria

- ... creo que se tardan unos cincuenta minutos o una hora.
- !Uy, una hora es *demasiado (¿o demasiada?)* para nosotros!

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## murciana

Para mí *demasiado*:
_¡Uy, un hora es demasiado (tiempo) para nosotros!_
Saludos


----------



## Bark

Concido con murciana.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## Herenya

correcto, debe concordar en género con tiempo, no con hora


----------



## Erreconerre

mamamaria said:


> - ... creo que se tardan unos cincuenta minutos o una hora.
> - !Uy, una hora es *demasiado (¿o demasiada?)* para nosotros!
> 
> ¡Mil gracias!



*Demasiado* es un adverbio de cantidad que modifica al verbo al verbo ser. 
_Esto ya fue demasiado_, por ejemplo.
Por esto no admite morfema de género.

Cuando modifica a un sustantivo es un adjetivo y acepta los morfemas de género y número de los adjetivos:
Son _*demasiados*_ gastos o es _*demasiada*_.


----------



## Herenya

touché, gracias por la aclaración. Me encanta este sitio, siempre aprendo de vosotros.


----------



## torrebruno

mamamaria said:


> - ... creo que se tardan unos cincuenta minutos o una hora.
> - !Uy, una hora es *demasiado (¿o demasiada?)* para nosotros!
> 
> ¡Mil gracias!


Yo lo diré de otra forma:
Una hora nunca es demasiado: son 60 minutos, 3600 segundos. Ni más ni menos, ni mucho ni poco, ni escaso ni demasiado.
 Lo que sí puede ser es demasiad*o* tiemp*o* o demasiad*a* esper*a*, por ejemplo. O, como en esta ocasión, género neutro, que es el común: es demasiad*o*.


----------



## Cristobal85m

Hola
Que frase es correcta?

_Has bebido dos copas demasiado.
Has bebido dos copas demasiadas._

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Agró

Cristobal85m said:


> Hola
> *¿*Qu*é* frase es correcta?
> 
> _Has bebido dos copas demasiado.
> Has bebido dos copas demasiadas._
> 
> Gracias
> Un saludo


Hola.
Ninguna es correcta:

_Has bebido dos copas *de más*._


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, Cristobal:
¿Las frases están inconclusas?


----------



## Duometri

Agró said:


> Hola.
> Ninguna es correcta:
> 
> _Has bebido dos copas *de más*._


  O también:
_Has bebido demasiadas copas. 
_
Con el verbo beber, yo casi usaría el _demasiadas copas_. Lo de las copas de más lo usaría como que _llevas dos copas de más_, _estás con dos copas de más_...

Saludos.


----------



## Maximino

*No se dice ‘Has bebido dos copas demasiado’ ni ‘Has bebido dos copas demasiadas’.


Yo diría ‘has bebido dos copas de más’ para significar que si bien no estás borracho, tampoco estás sobrio; estás un poco bebido. Y si se dice ‘Has bebido demasiadas copas’ quiere decir, a mi entender, que estás ebrio, borracho. 


Saludos*


----------



## LuanBrasileño

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​
¿Cuál es lo correcto, tú eres demasiada hermosa o tú eres demasiado hermosa?  Quiero decírselo a una chica.


He visto que utilizan demasiado y demasiada, no importa el género.

¡Carlos, tú tienes 2m, eres demasiado grande!

Dijo RAE que es Neutro. ¿Quiere decir que sirve para femenino y masculino?

¿Por qué es demasiadas personas en vez de demasiados personas?

*Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Agró

demasiado hermosa (adverbio, invariable).
demasiadas personas (adjetivo, varía en género y número).


----------



## S.V.

Como te dice Agró. La mayoría de los adverbios terminan en -_mente_, pero hay otros que no. _Ella va lento, Ellos lo hacen rápido_. Queda invariable porque significa 'de manera ~_lenta ~rápida_'. Pero aún decimos _personas lentas, jugadores rápidos_. Ese _demasiado grande_ es un grado mayor que _muy grande_; en cambio _demasiadas personas_ se contrasta con _muchas personas_ (no decimos _mucho grande_).


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Creo que todavía no lo he entendido.

Tú eres demasiado hermosa, lo leí en google
Tú eres demasiada hermosa, igual, lo leí en google

RAE dijo que es neutro. ¿Significa que demasiado sirve para ambos los géneros?

Yo diría, hay demasiadas personas en esta ciudad, no me suena bien decir, hay demasiados personas.

Aún no lo he entendido, perdón.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

No me suena bien decir, demasiados personas.


¡Tu pierna es demasiado fea!
¡Tú eres demasiado alto!

¡Estas casas son demasiado/demasiadas grandes! 

No lo entendí '-'


----------



## ukimix

Ten en cuenta que:

1. Los adverbios no tienen género, pues son modificadores del verbo.
2. Los adjetivos sí tienen género. 
3. El término 'demasiado' puede trabajar como adverbio o como adjetivo. 
4. Para saber si va 'demasiada' o 'demasiado', debes establecer primero si trabaja como adjetivo o como adverbio.



LuanBrasileño said:


> Tú eres demasiado hermosa, lo leí en google


 Y es correcto. Ahí funciona como adverbio; es decir, modifica al verbo ser: _"Tú eres demasiado hermosa/demasiado hermoso"_


> Tú eres demasiada hermosa, igual, lo leí en google


Y está mal, lo cual prueba que guiarse por lo que encuentras en google no es buen método de estudio. Usa bases especializadas en español bien escrito: CORPES o CREA aunque son bases más ricas en español ibérico, que es sólo una variedad de español.


----------



## S.V.

Si te refieres al 'neutro' que tiene arriba la RAE, se refiere a las acepciones 6 y 7. Ve la marca de "_pron. indef. *n*_."

Aparte de adjetivo (que concuerda en número y género) y de adverbio (siempre _demasiado_), lo usamos como pronombre:_ Él hizo muchas cosas >> _Él hizo mucho. Él hizo demasiado, *lo* que quería.

El Diccionario te confunde, porque no les da una entrada aparte al adverbio y al indefinido, que son siempre _demasiado_. El adverbio para _mucho_ sí puede cambiar, y decimos_ muy grande_ (el cual dejaron como _muito_ en portugués).


----------



## Nýcolas Nomi

Maximino said:


> *No se dice ‘Has bebido dos copas demasiado’ ni ‘Has bebido dos copas demasiadas’.
> 
> 
> Yo diría ‘has bebido dos copas de más’ para significar que si bien no estás borracho, tampoco estás sobrio; estás un poco bebido. Y si se dice ‘Has bebido demasiadas copas’ quiere decir, a mi entender, que estás ebrio, borracho.
> 
> 
> Saludos*



Pero, creo que podría decirse:

"Has bebido dos copas, demasiado".

¿Verdad?, ya que mediante la coma, queda apartado el adverbio lo que permite su funcionamiento... Entiendo que sería equivalente a:

"Has bebido dos copas, mucho", lo cual sería correcto, pero sería incorrecto sin la coma: "Has bebido dos copas mucho".


----------



## Rocko!

Nýcolas Nomi said:


> Pero, creo que podría decirse:
> *"Has bebido dos copas, demasiado".
> "Has bebido dos copas, mucho"*


No, no es correcto y nadie lo diría.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Nýcolas Nomi said:


> Pero, creo que podría decirse:
> "Has bebido dos copas, demasiado".
> 
> ¿Verdad?, ya que mediante la coma, queda apartado el adverbio lo que permite su funcionamiento... Entiendo que sería equivalente a:
> 
> "Has bebido dos copas, mucho" , lo cual sería correcto, pero sería incorrecto sin la coma: "Has bebido dos copas mucho" .


Suena un poco raro, pero en el contexto adecuado sí sería posible; habría que interpretar —como tantísimas veces— que se está elidiendo una parte y quizá sería más claro con dos puntos en lugar de la coma, y podríamos decir _Has bebido dos copas: (ya es) demasiado / bastante / suficiente / muy poco._

Saludos


----------



## swift

Miguel On Ojj said:


> quizá sería más claro con dos puntos en lugar de la coma


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Rocko!

Estoy completísimamente en desacuerdo con que una coma sea comparada con dos puntos, punto seguido, punto aparte o lo que sea. Los ejemplos del post #46 son incorrectos con coma y eso no cambia con un “me parece”. Son incorrectos.


----------

